# G11 Tastatur wird nicht mehr erkannt



## Alcasim (27. Februar 2010)

Hiho!

Hab ein kleines Problem. Habe gestern ausversehen ein bisschen Wasser auf meine G11 geleert, seit dem funktioniert sie nicht mehr wirklich :x

Hab natürlich den PC sofort heruntergefahren, Wasser beseitigt und neu gestartet. Danach hatte die Hintergrundbeleuchtung irgend einen Hänger, hat sich immer von selbst ein- und ausgeschaltet. Habe danach den PC wieder ausgemacht, Stromzufuhr unterbrochen und paar mal auf den "Einschalten" Knopf gedrückt damit auch wirklich kein Strom mehr auf der Tastatur ist. 

Als ich dann den PC wieder eingeschaltet habe funktionierte keine der beiden Enter-Tasten mehr, also Rechner wieder ausgemacht und komplette Tastatur geputzt. Nun wird sie gar nicht mehr erkannt, keine einzige Taste funktioniert mehr, nicht mal das Licht kann ich ein- oder ausschalten. Stromzufuhr kriegt die Tastatur allerdings, denn leuchten tut sie :X

Weiss irgendwer rat..?


----------



## Caps-lock (27. Februar 2010)

Ich würd sagen sie ist kaputt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Februar 2010)

lass sie mal 1-2 tgae auf der fensterbank zum trocknen. Wichtig, mögllcihst geringe Luftfeuchtigkeit im Raum.


----------



## Crucial² (27. Februar 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Weiss irgendwer rat..?



Hört sich an als sei Wasser darauf gekippt worden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, mal ernsthaft: Die Tastatur meines Bruder (Ich Esse und Trinke nach Möglichkeit nicht in der Nähe meines PCs) hatte mal das selbe Problem, daraufhin haben wir sie ein paar Stunden auf die Warme Heizung gelegt damit sie wirklich 100% Trocken wird. Danach hat sie wieder einwandfrei funktioniert. Wobei das Pech- oder Glücksache ist: Je nachdem was durch das Wasser beschädigt wurde.

In diesem Sinne: Viel Glück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Februar 2010)

das einzige was bei wasser passieren kann ist dass die elektronik nen schlag bekommt.. verkleben kann da ja nix, also vollkommen troknen ist schon mal ne idee ( aber eben nicht mit Gewalt im Ofen oder so)

Wenn sie dann nach ein paar tagen auf der Fensterbank immernoch nicht geht dann ist sie wohl kaputt und du darfst dir eine neue kaufen. Bei ner G11 ist das ja nicht so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber was soll ich sagen wenn ich mal irgendwas auf meine G19 schütte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wäre der Super-GAU. Also.. immer schön vorsichtig und am besten keine offenen Getränke am PC.. heiß nen glas wasser oder so was vermeiden, lieber gleich aus der flasche trinken und diese nach Gebrauch wieder verschließen.

Um "Spuck-attacken" auf die Tastatur durch plötzliches lachen weil man etwas trinkt und der Klassenclown im Teamspeak nen Witz reißt kann man sich auch beim trinken wegdrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay, doctor Zoid hat gesprochen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe du weiß jetzt wie man trinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

